# PowerColor bringt Radeon HD4850 mit GDDR4-Speicher



## xTc (9. November 2008)

*Als einer der ersten Hersteller bringt PowerColor nun eine HD4850 auf den Markt, die anstatt über GDDR3-Speicher über GDDR4-Speicher verfügt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Chip taktet mit 675MHz, also 50MHz mehr als es das Referenzdesign vorsieht. Der GDDR4-Speicher dagegen taktet mit 2.200MHz. Die Karte verfügt wie alle HD4850 über 800 Shader-Einheiten.

Die Kühlung übernimmt ein Kühler von ZeroTherm. Dabei soll die Karte um 10° Celsius kälter gehalten werden, als es im Referenzdesign der Fall ist. Des Weiteren werden die Spannungswandler und Speicherbausteine durch passive Kühlblöcke gekühlt.

Ein Preis sowie ein Liefertermin ist noch unbekannt.

Quelle:
PowerColor GDDR4 bellekli Radeon HD 4850 modelini gösterdi

PowerColor Radeon HD 4850 GDDR4 unveiled


----------



## y33H@ (9. November 2008)

1,1 GHz real 

Zumal die Türken mal wieder ziemlich dreist sind. Weder die Quelle angeben und dann noch das eigene Wasserzeichen auf den Shot pappen 

cYa


----------



## utacat (9. November 2008)

Intessant Neuigkeit! Schon allein die Kühlung.
Obwohl meine jetzige auch kein Hitzkopf ist.
Aber mir gehts, wie jemanden in dem Link. Wenn ich richtig übersetze, welche Vorteile bringen DDD4 Rams?


----------



## xTc (9. November 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> 1,1 GHz real oder? 2,2 GHz wären krank.
> 
> cYa



1.100MHz real.  Wobei 2.200MHz schon übel wären. 

PowerColor PCS+ HD4850 512MB GDDR4 Produktseite

Auf der Produktseite, gibt PowerColor an das die GPU sogar mit 675MHz taktet. Somit wird die GPU auch um 50MHz übertaktet.


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. November 2008)

Wieso wird eigentlich immer wieder dieser Zerotherm Kühler verbaut?
 Soll ja nicht gerade leise sein, ich habe da noch was von 2,4 Sone im Hinterkopf...


----------



## doceddy (9. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wieso wird eigentlich immer wieder dieser Zerotherm Kühler verbaut?
> Soll ja nicht gerade leise sein, ich habe da noch was von 2,4 Sone im Hinterkopf...



Hatte früher eine HD3850 mit diesem Kühler. Damals wurde er noch nicht geregelt und entsprechend laut. Aber mit manueller Steuerung flüsterleise.
Mittlerweile wird der Lüfter automatisch geregelt und soll auch leise sein. Ich denke aber, dass die Karte mehr als 10°C kühler ist, denn meine Play!-Version mit einem Alu-Kühler wird im Idle nur 38° warm und das ist deutlich weniger als Standardkühlung.


----------



## riedochs (10. November 2008)

Bringt GDDR4 soviel mehr?


----------



## CentaX (10. November 2008)

Ich hab ne Powercolor HD4850 PCS+ 1gb - die hat den gleichen Kühler, mit dem Festsetzen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 45% (geht ab dem 8.10 im CCC) hört man NICHTS MEHR und die Karte wird nur ca. 62° heiß, wenn ich den ganzen Tag falte...


----------



## Barkun M'Arli (10. November 2008)

Ich hab die Karte mit 512 MB GDDR4 RAM. Da ist der selbe Kühler drauf verbaut. Im Idle schön leise (unhörbar), unter Last nicht wärmer als 65°C und dabei nicht störend laut. Schade ist nur, dass die RAM-Chips und Spannungswnadler nicht gekühlt sind.


----------



## Yutshi (11. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Powercolor HD4850 PCS+ 1gb - die hat den gleichen Kühler, mit dem Festsetzen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 45% (geht ab dem 8.10 im CCC) hört man NICHTS MEHR und die Karte wird nur ca. 62° heiß, wenn ich den ganzen Tag falte...



WORD!!!
Ich habe das Glück, dass meine nicht über 60°C kommt. Ich wollte es kaum glauben, aber dieser Kühler ist um einiges leiser als ein Zalman VF 900CU den ich zugleich auf einer 1800XT verbaut habe.   
Zugleich wäre es in der Funktion des Lüfters sicherlich besser, wenn es nicht gegeben wäre, dass der Lüfter viel Luft über die Kühllamellen hinweg pustet. Vielleicht ein Mod wert.


----------



## CentaX (11. November 2008)

Yutshi schrieb:


> WORD!!!
> Ich habe das Glück, dass meine nicht über 60°C kommt. Ich wollte es kaum glauben, aber dieser Kühler ist um einiges leiser als ein Zalman VF 900CU den ich zugleich auf einer 1800XT verbaut habe.
> Zugleich wäre es in der Funktion des Lüfters sicherlich besser, wenn es nicht gegeben wäre, dass der Lüfter viel Luft über die Kühllamellen hinweg pustet. Vielleicht ein Mod wert.



Naja... ich glaub kaum, dass das an den Karten liegt, 95% der Zeit bleibt meine Karte auch unter/auf 60°^^ Wenn ich nur falte, sind 60° auch das maximum... atm hat die Karte 57°-59°.
Könnte auch noch an den 700mhz Chiptakt liegen, die ich meiner verpasse...  (statt 665; nur schnell getestet, im CCC geht nicht mehr Takt. Vielleicht später iwann, atm reicht die Leistung)


----------



## killer89 (11. November 2008)

Hmm... mal sehen, was das an Leistung bringt, sollte ja eigentlich ordentlich was bringen, wenn man sich so die große Schwester anguckt 

MfG


----------



## simons700 (14. November 2008)

hm hört sich im ersten moment recht gut an zumal man die karte ja mit viel OC sehr nahe an ne HD4870 heran bringen kann allerdings glaube ich das der Preis recht hoch ausfallen wird da GDDR4 speicher ja momentan nur auf dieser Karte verbaut wird und deshalb dürfte er aufgrund der niedrigen stückzahl recht hoch sein. 
ich würde sagen für 150€ währe sie eine überlegung wert aber ich glaube das es zuerst mal in richtung 170€ gehen wird
trotzdem ein interessantes produkt weil es ja im bereich zwischen 150 und 200€ momentan keine konkurenz gibt.


----------



## Arrow1982 (18. November 2008)

Durchaus. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Performancemäßig verhält. Denn die höheren Latenzen werden bei dem geringfügig höheren Takt mal das meiste an Performance wegfressen!


----------



## AMD (18. November 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> hm hört sich im ersten moment recht gut an zumal man die karte ja mit viel OC sehr nahe an ne HD4870 heran bringen kann allerdings glaube ich das der Preis recht hoch ausfallen wird da GDDR4 speicher ja momentan nur auf dieser Karte verbaut wird und deshalb dürfte er aufgrund der niedrigen stückzahl recht hoch sein.
> ich würde sagen für 150€ währe sie eine überlegung wert aber ich glaube das es zuerst mal in richtung 170€ gehen wird
> trotzdem ein interessantes produkt weil es ja im bereich zwischen 150 und 200€ momentan keine konkurenz gibt.



Nein?
GDDR4 ist jetzt nicht gerade sehr populär und wird auch nicht genommen wodurch locker genug Speicher vorhanden ist.
GDDR4 ist ja kaum besser als GDDR3 wodurch die meisten Hersteller eh noch auf GDDR3 setzten sie nividia oder AMD (außer 4870 und low-cast modelle versteht sich)


----------



## simons700 (18. November 2008)

AMD schrieb:


> Nein?
> GDDR4 ist jetzt nicht gerade sehr populär und wird auch nicht genommen wodurch locker genug Speicher vorhanden ist.
> GDDR4 ist ja kaum besser als GDDR3 wodurch die meisten Hersteller eh noch auf GDDR3 setzten sie nividia oder AMD (außer 4870 und low-cast modelle versteht sich)



eigentlich nicht wirklich 
denkst du die Speicherhersteller bauen ständig GDDR4 Speicher, schicken den dann auf´s Abstellgleis und warten bis jemand kommt und ihnen den Speicher zum Spottpreis abnimmt?
eher nicht oder?


----------



## killer89 (18. November 2008)

Da muss ich simons700 zustimmen, es wär doch echt schwachsinnig... 
Daher wird der Preis wohl höher sein, aber ich hoffe für alle interessierten Käufer nicht zu hoch... naja Powercolor würd sich ja auch ins eigene Fleisch schneiden

MfG


----------



## Tuney (23. November 2008)

Also ich seh da keinen Sinn. Wegen diesem halben fps das mehr rauskommt 30 € mehr bezahlen? Dann doch gleich ne HD 4870, oder nicht?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (23. November 2008)

Tuney schrieb:


> Also ich seh da keinen Sinn. Wegen diesem halben fps das mehr rauskommt 30 € mehr bezahlen? Dann doch gleich ne HD 4870, oder nicht?



kommt wie immer auf dem Preis an.
Wenn da nur wenig € zur 4870 fehlen ist diese Karte von PowerColor nicht
sonderlich sinnvoll.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. November 2008)

Wir erinnern uns mal kurz an die HD3870 zurück, ist ja auch noch nicht allzu lange her: 

Von Sapphire gibt es eine Version mit GDDR4 (PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de) und eine Version mit GDDR3 (PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de).

Zwischen den beiden liegt ein Preisunterschied von sage und schreibe 1,07€. 
Nix mit 30€...



Tuney schrieb:


> Wegen diesem halben fps das mehr rauskommt 30 € mehr bezahlen? Dann doch gleich ne HD 4870, oder nicht?


----------



## Hünerhabicht (25. November 2008)

Ja und was bringen die DDR 4 Speicher ?? ... viel kanns ja net sein oder ?

Habe selber die Gainward 4850 GS 1024 , voher hatte ich ne x1950xt und muß sagen das die Karte im 06 3dMark bis zu 3 mal schneller ist als meine alte Karte ...(hab Win XP ) und flüsterleise sowie nur 67 Grad kühl unter Vollast,... aber sie scheint mehr Wärme insgesamt ab zu geben deshalb finde ich denn Lüfter von der Power Color auch nicht grade förderlich weil die Luft NICHT aus dem Gehäuse direkt gepustet wird ... sowas solte man auch mal beachten ... der beste Lüfter wie Ich finde verbaut HIS , der ICQ 4 ist leise und pustet alles ausm Gehäuse raus.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. November 2008)

Hünerhabicht schrieb:


> der beste Lüfter wie Ich finde verbaut HIS , der ICQ 4 ist leise und pustet alles ausm Gehäuse raus.


Leise ist er nicht wirklich, nur eben nicht so laut wie der Refernzkühler.


----------



## killer89 (25. November 2008)

Stimmt! Musashi und S1 sind leise, vorausgesetzt die richtigen Lüfter sind drauf  auch wenn sie nichts nach außen blasen, ne gute Gehäusebelüftung ist ohnehin Pflicht be heutigen hitzigen Komponenten und da reicht oft schon ein Lüfter @ 5V hinten ^^ wenn mans ganz richtig macht ^^

MfG


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. November 2008)

könnte mir vorstellen, dass die hersteller gddr4 über haben, da die produktion der 3870er langsam ausläuft und noch restbestände da sind... warum also ned auf ne 4850 klatschen 

macht sich aus prestigegründen sicher ned schlecht 
auch wenn informierte leute wissen, dass es quasi nix bringt

mfg


----------



## Gast20150401 (26. November 2008)

utacat schrieb:


> Intessant Neuigkeit! Schon allein die Kühlung.
> Obwohl meine jetzige auch kein Hitzkopf ist.
> Aber mir gehts, wie jemanden in dem Link. Wenn ich richtig übersetze, welche Vorteile bringen DDD4 Rams?



GDDR4 ist schneller im datendurchsatz als GDDR3. Bei gleicher MB zahl z.b.512mb schafft GDDR4 im vergleich zu GDDR3 etwa 57% mehr in gleicher Zeit.

Die GPU wird also zwangsläufig bei höheren anforderungen nich so schnell vom Speicher limitiert.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. November 2008)

Bei der HD3870 hat GDDR4 aber keinen erwähnenswerten Performaceschub gebracht (maximal 2 FPS glaub ich), auch bei hohen Auflösungen und AA/AF nicht.

Bei der HD4850 könnte sich das schon wieder ändern, da die GPU deutlich stärker ist und somit doch deutlich von schnellerem Ram profitieren kann.


----------



## Bommel789 (1. Dezember 2008)

Wann soll denn die Karte auf den Markt kommen ?


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (2. Dezember 2008)

Bringt nicht viel kann jemand mir mal die Speicherbandbreite sagen schon meine übertaktete 4850 kommt auf 71GB/s


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Dezember 2008)

KingBenTheNewest schrieb:


> Bringt nicht viel kann jemand mir mal die Speicherbandbreite sagen schon meine übertaktete 4850 kommt auf 71GB/s


GDDR4 kannst du bei entsprechender Kühlung aber weiter hoch takten als GDDR3 was am Ende auch in einer höheren Bandbreite resultiert. 

Genaue Angaben kann man jetzt noch nicht machen, da es die Karte noch nicht gibt.


----------



## -sNOOp- (3. Dezember 2008)

Also Jungs, die HD4850 unterscheidet sich von der HD4870 im Prinzip nur durch den verbauten Speicher. Auf der HD4870 ist sehr schneller GDDR5 Speicher und auf der HD4850 recht langsamer GDDR3 Speicher. Was passiert also, wenn man den GDDR4 Speicher auf der HD4850 um einiges höher takten kann als den GDDR3 Speicher? Man kommt leistungsmäßig näher an die HD4870 heran.


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, nur daß man den DDR3 auf 1100 Mhz takten kann und der DDR4 mit ein bischen Glück 1250 Mhz erreicht. Mit den höheren Latenzen ist der Unterschied dann wieder geringer. Also nicht der Brüller!


----------



## Bommel789 (5. Dezember 2008)

wann kommt denn die Karte raus ?
Und was kostet denn der Spass ?
Oder ist das eher ne Spass bremse ?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Dezember 2008)

Wieso Spassbremse?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. Dezember 2008)

Spannend wird es auf jedenfall.
Wäre aber echt interessant, wenn sie dann fast an eine HD4870 rankäme.
Genau das was in der Lücke noch fehlt!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. Dezember 2008)

Eine HD4850 könnte man eigentlich problemlos auf das Niveaus der HD4870 bringen (GPU zumindest) aber wenn der Ram da nicht wäre...

Selbst mit GDDR4 wird man *nie* die Taktraten des GDDR5 auf der HD4870 erreichen können.


----------



## killer89 (9. Dezember 2008)

Um den Takt geht es beim RAM ja gar nicht... die Bandbreite wird hier einfach nicht zu erreichen sein, man müsste den GDDR4-RAM wohl auf 1800Mhz bringen und wie wir wissen ist das nicht möglich.

MfG


----------



## Arrow1982 (10. Dezember 2008)

Wir wollen Benchmarks sehn, wir wollen Benchmarks sehn!


----------



## PiEpS (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja, bin auch sehr gespannt. 
Und die 9800gtx+ mit 1gb Speicher würd ich auch gern in spieleähnlichen Szenarios bewundern dürfen.


----------

